# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Windows Phone 7 dbarquera en octobre, et ce n'est pas trop tard d'aprs Microsoft

## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Phone 7 passe en version RTM*
*Pour les constructeurs, une semaine avant sa prsentation officielle*

*Mise  jour du 02/09/10*


Windows Phone 7 est pass hier en version RTM (Release To Manufacturer).

Autrement dit, le dveloppement du trs prochain OS mobile de Microsoft est officiellement termin. Le systme d'exploitation a t livr aux constructeurs. Charge  eux de l'adapter  leurs terminaux, des adaptations a priori minimes puisque le hardware accept par Microsoft pour faire tourner son systme doit rpondre  des critres prcis (une conception fortement inspire de la stratgie d'optimisation d'Apple : un OS, un hardware).

Depuis la TP (Technical Preview), l'OS mobile a intgr quelques corrections et des nouveauts plus ou moins mineures (nouveau bouton de recherche dans le People Hub, nouveau filtre pour affiner la gestion des contacts, etc.). Aucune rvolution donc. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas ce qui est demand  une RTM.

Aprs l'annonce des catgories qui composeront le Marketplace et des chiffres de la campagne marketing qui accompagnera le lancement de l'OS, ce passage en RTM est la dernire tape avant sa prsentation publique la semaine prochaine et le lancement officiel prvu le mois d'octobre. 

_ Nous sommes prts_ , affirme Terry Myerson, porte-parole de Microsoft.

Face  Android 2.2 et  l'arrive des nouvelles versions du iOS d'Apple, il fallait effectivement mieux l'tre.

Quant au SDK, il sortira le 16 septembre.


*Source* : Billet de Terry Myerson


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Windows Phone 7 dbarquera en octobre*
* Et la partie n'est pas finie , dclare le Directeur Gnrale de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 03/08/10*


C'est officiel, Windows Phone 7 arrivera au mois d'octobre. Les premiers modles seront commercialiss en Europe. Un mois plus tard, le nouvel OS de Microsoft dbarquera aux Etats-Unis.

L'information a t dvoile lors de sa prsentation  la Microsoft's Worldwide Partner Conference, confrence destine  prsenter les rsultats et les projets de la socit aux analystes financiers, par Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnrale).





_ La partie n'est pas finie !_ , a-t-il lch  l'assistance en parlant de la concurrence sur le march des smartphones.

Pour lui, ce secteur n'en est encore qu' ses prmices, et si Microsoft arrive un peu tard aprs l'iPhone et Android, il n'arriverait cependant pas aprs la bataille.

Un bel optimisme. Mais une analyse qui reste encore  prouver.


 ::fleche::  En attendant la sortie officielle de l'OS, *vous pouvez tlcharger gratuitement les outils de dveloppement (SDK, tutos, codes, etc)*


*Source* : Extrait vido de la prsentation de Kevin Turner (FLV)


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La quatrime preuve du Challenge Windows Phone 7 est disponible : fates vos premiers essais avec les Push Notifications

 ::fleche::  Windows Phone 7 en Technical Preview, ses outils de dveloppement rendrait trs simple la cration d'applications : qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft souhaite que la majorit des tablettes tournent sous Windows Phone 7, comment va se jouer la guerre des OS mobiles ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft dvoile le fonctionnement de son futur Marketplace pour Windows Phone 7, les applications seront filtres

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous d'accord avec le DG de Microsoft ou pensez-vous au contraire qu'il est trop tard pour que Windows Phone 7 puisse s'imposer ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 16/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Microsoft dvoile la plateforme de dveloppement pour Windows Phone 7 Series*
*Elle combine Silverlight et le Framework XNA, une CTP du kit disponible en tlchargement*


Aujourd'hui, lors du MIX10, Microsoft a prsent de nombreuses technologies permettant  la communaut des dveloppeurs de concevoir de nouveaux dveloppements multi-support (sur ordinateur, mobile et TV).

Dans la lance de la rcente annonce des Windows Phone 7 Series, Scott Guthrie, Vice-prsident .NET Developer Platform, et Joe Belfiore, Vice-prsident et directeur du Windows Phone Program Management, ont dtaill l'opportunit pour les dveloppeurs dutiliser des technologies  comme Silverlight et le Framework XNA pour concevoir de nouvelles applications mobiles et de nouveaux jeux 3D (lire ci-avant).

_ En tendant aux tlphones nos outils et nos technologies de dveloppement, Microsoft fournit une exprience de haut niveau pour le dveloppement dapplications sur toute une gamme dappareils de diffrents formats_ ,a ainsi dclar M. Scott Guthrie

Microsoft a donc prsent aux dveloppeurs sa future plateforme de dveloppement Windows Phone 7 Series. Elle combine Silverlight et le Framework XNA (dveloppement de jeux)

Ces applications tirent parti des fonctions spcifiques aux appareils, comme 
Lacclromtre pour un contrle intuitif qui ragit aux mouvements.Les services de go-localisation (Microsoft Localisation Service) qui fournissent un point de rfrence unique. Les services de notification (Microsoft Notification Service) pour envoyer des informations sur le tlphone, que lapplication soit ou non active.Lacclration vido (matrielle) avec gestion des droits numriques (DRM)Le  Internet Information Service Smooth Streaming  pour une exprience de diffusion de contenus vido sans coupure et en haute dfinition.Le multi-tactile (crans Multitouch)La prise en charge du microphone et de lappareil photo/camra.

Comme le souligne Jrome Lambert sur son blog Dveloppez, le Windows Phone Developer Tools CTP est compos d'outils gratuits.

Ces outils se prsentent sous la forme dun pack unique qui inclut :
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express for Windows Phone,un add-in Windows Phone 7 pour utilisation avec Visual Studio 2010 RC 1,XNA Game Studio 4.0,Un mulateur Windows Phone 7 pour tester les applications,Expression Blend pour Windows Phone.

Microsoft a galement expliqu comment les dveloppeurs et les concepteurs pourront commercialiser leurs jeux et leurs applications grce  une nouvelle place de march Windows Phone.

C'est  noter, la galerie permettra aux clients dessayer les applications avant de les acheter et aux dveloppeurs dassurer la promotion de leurs productions via des liens entre applications.

*Le Kit de Dveloppement ainsi que des dmos, un guide et une documentation sont disponibles sur cette page*.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft sort une RC de Silverlight 4 pour les dveloppeurs, et une Bta de Expression Blend 4
 ::fleche::  Quand Microsoft caricature l'iPhone pour mieux vanter Windows Phone 7 Series

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Jeux, 2D/3D
 ::fleche::  .NET
 ::fleche::  Windows
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire cette plateforme de dveloppement ? D'aprs vous, permettra-t-elle au nouvel OS mobile de Microsoft de s'imposer et de faire  table rase du pass  comme le souhaitait Steve Ballmer ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*






*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Les jeux XNA pour Windows Phone tourneront sous Xbox Live, avec uniformisation des donnes utilisateur*

Comme Microsoft l'avait dj annonc, le service Xbox Live sera bel et bien intgr  Windows Phone 7 Series. Il permettra l'affichage du profil de l'utilisateur et l'interraction avec des jeux compatibles. 

L'diteur s'applique galement  centraliser les contenus. Un mme jeu tournera de manire identique sur Xbox, PC et smartphone, puisque 90% du code sera commun entre les trois plateformes. Les dveloppeurs font donc du trois-en-un, ce qui reprsente une belle conomie de temps. 

D'ailleurs, une partie pourra se poursuivre d'un support  l'autre, puisque les sauvegardes seront utilisables indpendamment de l'environnement.

Source : La prsentation officiel de ce processus de dveloppement 'trois-en-un" :



Voir aussi : 
- Extrait de confrence sur la programmation XNA, cration d'une plante en 3D

*Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Microsoft dvoile les premiers jeux 3D pour smartphones, qui tourneront sous Windows Phone 7 Series*

Microsoft vient de dvoiler les premires images de deux jeux 3D toujours en phase de dveloppement avec Direct3D. Ils tourneront sous les smartphones quips de Windows Phone 7 Series.

La dmonstration a t faite sur un prototype de Windows Phone Asus, et les jeux prsents s'intitulent The Harvest et Battle Punks.

 ::fleche::  Qu'apporteront de tels jeux pour le march des smartphones ? On pense  l'chec cuisant rencontr par Nokia avec son N-Gage sur le mme crneau.

*Mise  jour du 09/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*"Les applications pour Windows Mobiles ne fonctionneront pas sur Windows Phone Srie 7"*
*Le Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs le confirme*


C'tait le risque en repartant "from scratch". Microsoft vient de le confirmer, les applications actuelles pour Windows Mobile ne pourront pas tourner sur le futur Windows Mobile 7 Series.

Charlie Kindle (sic), sur son blog : _"Faire diffrent signifie souvent changer [] et nous savons tous que le changement peut tre dur. [] Pour nous, passer de bon  excellent signifie galement rompre avec le pass. [] Pour rpondre aux attentes que les dveloppeurs mettent dans cette nouvelle plateforme nous avons d modifier la faon dont les applications sont codes"_, crit le Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs. _"Rsultat, les prcdentes applications mobiles ne fonctionneront pas sur Windows Phone Srie 7"_.

On peut s'attendre  une leve de boucliers de la part des clients professionnels. Au moment o ils devront renouveler leurs quipements, seront-il d'accord pour acheter de nouveaux smartphones _et_ des applications dont ils avaient dj fait l'acquisition ?

Pas sr.

Mais Kindle tente de prendre les devants : _"nous allons continuer  [] sortir de nouveaux terminaux qui embarquent Windows Mobile 6.5 et nous allons proposer pendant de nombreuses annes encore un support pour ces appareils"_.

Les clients fidles de Microsoft ne vont-ils pas se sentir lss face aux nouveaux acheteurs qui bnficieront d'une meilleure technologie parce qu'ils s'quiperont  eux aussi -  from scratch  ?


*Source* : Le billet de Kindle, Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 16/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Windows Phone 7 : bilan des nouveauts de l'OS de Microsoft*
*Dont la sortie officielle est prvue pour la "priode de fin d'anne"*



Aprs la prsentation de Steve Ballmer (et de deux responsables Mobiles de Microsoft), voici la liste de ce que l'on sait sur les nouveauts de Windows Phone 7 Series (lire galement prcdemment) :

Chaque tlphone n'aura que 3 boutons : dmarrer, rechercher et retour.

Le calendrier a t amlior, il est a prsent possible de faire du glisser-dposer

L'iconographie se compose de "tuiles"  l'animation visiblement trs fluide, chaque tuile pouvant intgrer des "messages" (par exemple les messages reus sur Facebook)  voir la vido ci-dessous sur ce point.

Support du multitouch (4 points)

Outlook, Office totalement revisits pour une utilisation sur smartphone

Une interface pour les photos repense qui facilite le partage avec les PC et Internet (rseaux sociaux) 

Un hub qui permet d'avoir toutes les infos sur les personnes avec qui on est en contact (les contacts rcents, les derniers changes sur les rseaux sociaux...)

Tous les tlphones Windows Phone7 series seront des Zune

Niveau jeu, le service Xbox Live sera inclus, y compris ses fonctions sociales (avatar, succs, infos)

Niveau Hardware, Andy Lees, senior vice-president mobile communication business, prcise qu'_"une taille ne convient pas  tout le monde. On veut des tlphones diffrents, de formes diffrentes"_. 


Enfin une information qui intressera particulirement les membres du forum : *la partie "dveloppeurs" (notamment le multitche, le compact Net Framework, le support de Flash ou les  installations cab) sera aborde lors du MIX*, en mars prochain.


La sortie officielle des premiers terminaux sous Windows Phone 7 Series est prvue pour la "_priode de fin d'anne_" ce qui laisse supposer une arrive pour octobre ou novembre.

L'objectif clairement affich tant de dlivrer les smartphones avant Nol 2010.


Et pour tre complet sur cette prsentation, voici la petite vido qui a t diffuse hier lors du MWC de Barcelone en complment de toutes ces annonces :







*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ces nouveauts vous mettent-elles l'eau  la bouche, ou vous semblent-elles encore insuffisantes pour que Microsoft rattrape son retard sur l'iPhone et Android ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*15/02/10*

*Ne dtes plus "Windows Mobile 7", dtes "Windows Phone 7 Series"*
*Steve Ballmer vient de prsenter le nouvel OS de Microsoft pour smartphones*


On efface tout et on recommence.

On le savait dj un peu. C'est  prsent officiel. Lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone, Windows Mobile 7 fait table rase du pass, quitte  crer un problme majeur de rtro-compatibilit avec les applications dveloppes pour les anciennes version de l'OS.

Cette reconstruction depuis les fondations ( from scratch ) inclut une nouvelle UI, trs fortement inspire du Zune HD et... un nouveau nom.

Pour vous faire bien voir, ne dtes plus WinMob. 

A partir d'aujourd'hui et des prsentations de Steve Ballmer et de Joe Belfiori, vice-prsident en charge de la branche Mobiles de Microsoft, il faut dire  Windows Phone .

Le nouvel OS est organis en 6 Hubs (People  pour les rseaux sociaux, Pictures, Games, Vido et Musique, MarketPlace  qui repart de zro donc, Office  pour un OS galement et rsolument tourn professionnel).

On sait galement que Dell, Garmin-Asus, LG, Samsung, Sony Ericsson, et HP ont d'ores et dj annonc qu'ils proposeraient des terminaux sous Windows Mobi... pardon... sous Windows Phone 7 Series.

En France Orange et SFR seront partenaires de Microsoft. Mais pas Bouygues.

Lors des TechDays de Paris, la semaine dernire, une source de chez Microsoft nous avait livr que _ l'iPhone et Android  ct allaient pouvoir se faire du soucis_ . Une dclaration qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut.

Mais qui montre clairement qu'en interne, on croit  enfin   un OS qui pourrait relancer Microsoft sur le march des smartphones.


*Source* : La Confrence de Presse filme de Steve Ballmer et Joe Belfiore

Et le Communiqu de Presse qui l'a suivie :




> Windows Phone 7 Series creates an unrivaled set of integrated experiences on a phone through Windows Phone hubs. Hubs bring together related content from the Web, applications and services into a single view to simplify common tasks. Windows Phone 7 Series includes six hubs built on specific themes reflecting activities that matter most to people:
> 
> People. This hub delivers an engaging social experience by bringing together relevant content based on the person, including his or her live feeds from social networks and photos. It also provides a central place from which to post updates to Facebook and Windows Live in one step.Pictures. This hub makes it easy to share pictures and video to a social network in one step. Windows Phone 7 Series also brings together a users photos by integrating with the Web and PC, making the phone the ideal place to view a persons entire picture and video collection.Games. This hub delivers the first and only official Xbox LIVE experience on a phone, including Xbox LIVE games, Spotlight feed and the ability to see a gamers avatar, Achievements and gamer profile. With more than 23 million active members around the world, Xbox LIVE unlocks a world of friends, games and entertainment on Xbox 360, and now also on Windows Phone 7 Series.Music + Video. This hub creates an incredible media experience that brings the best of Zune, including content from a users PC, online music services and even a built-in FM radio into one simple place that is all about music and video. Users can turn their media experience into a social one with Zune Social on your PC and share their media recommendations with like-minded music lovers. The playback experience is rich and easy to navigate, and immerses the listener in the content.Marketplace. This hub allows the user to easily discover and load the phone with certified applications and games.Office. This hub brings the familiar experience of the worlds leading productivity software to the Windows phone. With access to Office, OneNote and SharePoint Workspace all in one place, users can easily read, edit and share documents. With the additional power of Outlook Mobile, users stay productive and up to date while on the go.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Windows Phone 7 Series va "mettre une claque" (sic)  Android et l'iPhone ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 19/01/10*

*Les applications de Windows Mobile 6 ne tourneront pas sur Windows Mobile 7*
*Tant le nouvel OS ferait un bon technologique*


Ce ne sont certes que des rumeurs, mais des rumeurs qui viennent d'employs de Microsoft. Ils sont chaque semaine un peu plus nombreux  livrer leurs confidences  la presse. 

On en sait donc un peu plus sur Windows Mobile 7, l'OS qui doit relancer Microsoft sur le march des smartphones.

D'aprs un dveloppeur de Redmond  qui tient  rester anonyme  le bond technologique serait tel que toutes les applications pour les anciennes versions de Windows Mobile ne pourraient tout simplement plus tourner sur WinMo 7 (comme on l'appelle dans la Silicon Valley).

Sous le capot, le noyau de l'OS serait trs fortement inspir de celui du Zune HD.

Microsoft entendrait galement imposer sa volont aux constructeurs pour que que son systme soit parfaitement optimis pour un - et un seul - type de hardware. La taille de l'cran, la vitesse du processeur et la RAM devront donc respecter le cahier des charges fixs par Redmond.

Dans le cas contraire : pas de nouvel OS pour les terminaux. L'influence d'Apple, avec un seul produit, se fait fortement sentir dans cette tentative de standardisation du hardware.

L'interface utilisateur, tout comme le kernel, devrait tre emprunte au Zune. L'UI devrait donc proposer de nombreuses fonctionnalits multi-mdia. 





A priori, l'interface serait boucle et ne permettra aucune personnalisation.

Les applications, pour leur part, utiliseront .NET et Silverlight.
Une fois de plus,  part quelques API trs basiques, celles conues pour Widows Mobile 6.x ne seront pas compatibles avec Windows Mobile 7.

Ce qui pose une ts grosse question qui pourrait bien conditionner le succs de l'OS : les dveloppeurs Windows Mobile accepteront-ils de suivre le mouvement et de refaire leurs applications ?


La prsentation officielle et la confirmation (ou l'infirmation) de ces rvlations sont attendues pour le Mobile World Congress de Barcelone, le 15 Fvrier prochain.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeurs mobiles, tes-vous prt(e)  accompagner ce changement et  refaire vos applications ?

 ::fleche::  Avec ce bond technologique, Microsoft va-t-il se mettre les dveloppeurs  dos ou au contraire, les nouvelles possibilits proposes vont, d'aprs vous, en sduire un plus grand nombre ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*11/01/10*

*Windows Mobile 7 devrait tre prsent mi-fvrier* 
*Lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone* 


Microsoft serait-il sur le point de prsenter Windows 7. Non, pas celui-l. L'autre. Windows Mobile 7.

"_J'ai eu le plaisir de le voir et de jouer un peu avec. Je suis sr que le public le percevra comme quelque chose de diffrent, quelque chose qui va de l'avant... pas comme une simple volution mais comme quelque chose avec un look, une sensation d'utilisation et un fonctionnement compltement diffrents_" a dclar Robbie Bach, Prsident de la division Entertainment de Microsoft, lors du CES de Las Vegas.

La premire prsentation de Windows Mobile 7 pourrait donc bien avoir lieu lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone du 15 au 18 Fvrier prochain.

La dclaration semi-officielle (et donc encore semi-officieuse) s'adressait  un parterre d'analystes financiers. Normal, diront certains, puisque l'OS semble encore viser une clientle majoritairement professionnelle. Mme si le grand public n'est bien videmment pas ignor avec un virage visiblement trs "rseaux sociaux".

Windows Mobile 7 est trs attendu en interne depuis que Steve Ballmer a dclar que les prcdentes versions de l'OS mobile de Redmond (les 6 et 6.5) avaient "t foires". Sa sortie a cependant t repousse  fin 2010 (lire actualit prcdente).

Aucune autre prcision n'a t dvoile par Robbie Bach durant son expos.

De l'art de mettre l'eau  la bouche en laissant croire  une sortie anticipe ?

Ou celui de combler les vides pour rassurer les actionnaires ?

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Windows Mobile 7 sera vritablement novateur ?

 ::fleche::  Ou bien que Microsoft a pris trop de retard sur ce march pour peser face aux BlackBerry, iPhone et autres Google Phones ?


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*14/12/09*

*Microsoft repousse Windows Mobile 7  fin 2010*
*Bonne ou mauvaise stratgie ?*


"_Windows Mobile 6.5 a t foir_" de l'aveu mme de Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft.

Le corolaire de cette dclaration tait que la socit allait prendre les chose en main, qu'on allait voir ce que l'on allait voir (lire article prcdente, ci-dessous).

On risque malheureusement d'attendre longtemps.

Prvu courant 2010, le futur produit de Microsoft n'arrivera finalement que fin 2010. Pour l'instant.

"_WM 7 a t repouss  la fin de l'anne prochaine mais une chose est sre, il arrive_", a ainsi dclar Phil Moore, responsable des produits mobiles chez Microsoft UK, lors du colloque "Connect !" de Londres. Sans donner plus de prcision sur les causes du retard. 

Une annonce qui montre que Microsoft semble dcider  ne pas commettre les mmes erreurs que par le pass. Redmond veut prendre son temps pour sortir un bon produit. C'est certainement une bonne stratgie.

Surtout si l'on se fie au proverbe italien qui rapple que pour tre sr de bien faire les choses il faut les faire doucement.

Reste qu'en attendant, Redmond devra faire face  une concurrence de plus en plus froce - notamment avec la progression d'Android ou l'arrive du premier Google Phone  et ce avec une simple dition lgrement amliore de son Windows Mobile 6.5. Qui est foir...    

Il ne faudrait donc pas aller trop lentement quand mme, sous peine de trouver le temps trs long.

Et de plomber  nouveau Microsoft sur le march des OS mobiles.

Dfinitivement ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que fin 2010 il sera trop tard pour que Microsoft revienne dans la course ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Windows Mobile 7 sera ax rseaux sociaux, mille dveloppeurs travaillent sur le projet* 


Aprs Windows Mobile 6.5, on attend tout naturellement Windows Mobile 7.

Peu d'information filtre sur la prochaine gnration d'OS de Microsoft pour ses Windows Phones.
Peu, mais quelques unes quand mme.

Sur Microsoft Entertainement & Devices (un des sites de recrutement de la firme de Redmond), une annonce pour un poste de Program Manager a t post le 17 Septembre.

Aujourd'hui pourvue on pouvait y lire la description suivante :




> "Social Networks" and "Mobile Phones" are two rapidly evolving socio-cultural phenomena that deeply impact the way in which people interact with each other. 
> [...]
> The Windows Mobile 7 Communications group is building experiences on the phone that present your content - friends, pictures, messages, events - to you in immersive and engaging ways. [...] Imagine the phone instantly telling you what your friend is doing and where he is when you get a call from him. 
> []
> Our aim is to build a "Mobile Social Platform" that provides rich APIs to both internal and external applications and to not only enable but also inspire them to build compelling social experiences.


Windows Mobile 7 sera donc trs fortement orient vers les rseaux sociaux avec le dveloppement d'applications spcialement ddies  ces usages.

Lors du TechEd, qui s'est droul cette semaine en Nouvelle-Zlande, la taille prvue de l'quipe de dveloppement du futur OS a t dvoile.

Mille dveloppeurs prendront ainsi part au projet.
Un chiffre  comparer avec les 2500 employs qui ont particip  Windows 7.

S'il ne prdit en rien le la qualit finale de Windows Mobile 7, il montre en tout cas clairement l'importance capitale que lui attachent les dcideurs de Redmond.


Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Linux vs Windows : qui emportera le march des netbooks professionnels ?
 ::fleche::  Dvelopper pour les mobiles : galre ou paradis ?

 ::fleche::  Un forum, l'actualit, et des tutoriels sur les OS mobiles sont sur Developpez.com

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du virage rseaux sociaux que semble prendre Windows Mobile ?
 ::fleche::  Une quipe de 1000 dveloppeurs cela vous apparait-il beaucoup, ou au contraire trop peu, pour rattraper le retard par rapport  BlackBerry et autres iPhones ?

----------


## robert_trudel

> *Windows Mobile 7 sera ax rseaux sociaux, mille dveloppeurs travaillent sur le projet* 
> 
> 
> Aprs Windows Mobile 6.5, on attend tout naturellement Windows Mobile 7.
> 
> Peu d'information filtre sur la prochaine gnration d'OS de Microsoft pour ses Windows Phones.
> Peu, mais quelques unes quand mme.
> 
> Sur Microsoft Entertainement & Devices (un des sites de recrutement de la firme de Redmond), une annonce pour un poste de Program Manager a t post le 17 Septembre.
> ...


en effet, a garantie absolument rien... 

wm existe depuis un bon moment et ses parts de march son toujours aussi faible...

une refonte totale du systme doit tre fait....
a toujours t trop prs d'un pc... 
pas assez ergonomique....

c'est pas le nombre qui compte mais les ides  pouss qui sont importante

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft repousse Windows Mobile 7  fin 2010*
*Bonne ou mauvaise stratgie ?*


"_Windows Mobile 6.5 a t foir_" de l'aveu mme de Steve Ballmer, le PDG de Microsoft.

Le corolaire de cette dclaration tait que la socit allait prendre les chose en main, qu'on allait voir ce que l'on allait voir (lire article prcdente, ci-dessous).

On risque malheureusement d'attendre longtemps.

Prvu courant 2010, le futur produit de Microsoft n'arrivera finalement que fin 2010. Pour l'instant.

"_WM 7 a t repouss  la fin de l'anne prochaine mais une chose est sre, il arrive_", a ainsi dclar Phil Moore, responsable des produits mobiles chez Microsoft UK, lors du colloque "Connect !" de Londres. Sans donner plus de prcision sur les causes du retard. 

Une annonce qui montre que Microsoft semble dcider  ne pas commettre les mmes erreurs que par le pass. Redmond veut prendre son temps pour sortir un bon produit. C'est certainement une bonne stratgie.

Surtout si l'on se fie au proverbe italien qui rapple que pour tre sr de bien faire les choses il faut les faire doucement.

Reste qu'en attendant, Redmond devra faire face  une concurrence de plus en plus froce - notamment avec la progression d'Android ou l'arrive du premier Google Phone  et ce avec une simple dition lgrement amliore de son Windows Mobile 6.5. Qui est foir...    

Il ne faudrait donc pas aller trop lentement quand mme, sous peine de trouver le temps trs long.

Et de plomber  nouveau Microsoft sur le march des OS mobiles.

Dfinitivement ?


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que fin 2010 il sera trop tard pour que Microsoft revienne dans la course ?

----------


## yoyo88

Pensez-vous que fin 2010 il sera trop tard pour que Microsoft revienne dans la course ?

absolument pas!
car si windows mobile 7 est bon, je vois pas pourquoi je ne choisirai pas un tlphone quipe si je doit en changer.
aprs tous est une question de rapport qualit/prix.

----------


## trenton

> Pensez-vous que fin 2010 il sera trop tard pour que Microsoft revienne dans la course ?
> 
> absolument pas!
> car si windows mobile 7 est bon, je vois pas pourquoi je ne choisirai pas un tlphone quipe si je doit en changer.
> aprs tous est une question de rapport qualit/prix.


En mme temps, entre la vente lie tlphone - logiciels et la deuxime vente lie abonnement tlphonique - pack tlphone et logiciels, il est difficile de savoir le prix des logiciels... Alors entendre parler de rapport qualit/prix, a me fait bien rire.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pensez-vous que fin 2010 il sera trop tard pour que Microsoft revienne dans la course ?
> 
> absolument pas!
> car si windows mobile 7 est bon, je vois pas pourquoi je ne choisirai pas un tlphone quipe si je doit en changer.
> aprs tous est une question de rapport qualit/prix.


En mme temps, a doit dpendre aussi un petit peu des offres concurrentes, non ?

----------


## Fresher

> En mme temps, entre la vente lie tlphone - logiciels et la deuxime vente lie abonnement tlphonique - pack tlphone et logiciels, il est difficile de savoir le prix des logiciels... Alors entendre parler de rapport qualit/prix, a me fait bien rire.


Enfin si il y a 150e de diffrence sur deux tlphone semblable, l'un sur Androd, l'autre sur Windows, tu vois tout de mme le prix du logiciel.
Je pense que c'tait  a que yoyo fessait rfrence: S'il est bon, est dans le prix de la concurrence, il n'y a pas de raison de pas l'adopter.

----------


## trenton

> Enfin si il y a 150e de diffrence sur deux tlphone semblable, l'un sur Androd, l'autre sur Windows, tu vois tout de mme le prix du logiciel.
> Je pense que c'tait  a que yoyo fessait rfrence: S'il est bon, est dans le prix de la concurrence, il n'y a pas de raison de pas l'adopter.


C'est rarement (jamais ?) le mme tlphone avec au choix Windows Mobile ou autre chose. Sinon il faut me montrer un exemple... D'autre part, certains tlphones sont surfacturs par certains oprateurs, a rend la comparaison bien difficile.

----------


## robert_trudel

trop tard non.... mais trop tard pour prendre la grosse part du gateau oui...

les tlhpones avec android auront dj une bonne part du march, ms a trop mis de temps  se rveiller

----------


## yoyo88

> En mme temps, entre la vente lie tlphone - logiciels et la deuxime vente lie abonnement tlphonique - pack tlphone et logiciels, il est difficile de savoir le prix des logiciels... Alors entendre parler de rapport qualit/prix, a me fait bien rire.


ba entre un tlphone  100 et un a 200 pour le mme forfait, pour moi se qui va jouer c'est plus la rapidit de l'os et quelque gadget comme l'appareil photo et le lecteur mp3 et encore c'est pas le plus important.
aprs pour les smartphones y'a aussi la synchronisation avec sa boite mail qui compte.

donc oui mme avec des ventes lier et autre forfait lier y'a un rapport qualit prix.

----------


## souviron34

> Une quipe de 1000 dveloppeurs cela vous apparait-il beaucoup, ou au contraire trop peu ?


Je profite de la perche tendue :

Comme tout le monde ayant une assez longue exprience, je ne peux que mettre en garde les djeunz's et ventuellement futurs chefs de projet contre et les estimations bases sur le nombre de personnes, et contre le calcul "bte" :

1000 personnes ne font pas 1000 fois le travail de 1 personneplus la structure est grosse, plus elle est difficile  grer : difficults de communication, runion, dilution de l'information, etc etc..de plus, il y a soit ncessit d'expliciter par texte tout, absolument tout, ou bien c'est comme le jeu du tlphone dit "arabe", c'et  dire que l'information se perd et se dforme  chaque nouveau niveau..

Ceci dit, pour eux et ce projet, je ne sais pas comment ils sont structurs, si l'analyse est faite, si les tches sont rellement indpendantes, etc etc...

Donc sur le point prcis je ne peux pas me positionner...

----------


## yoyo88

> En mme temps, a doit dpendre aussi un petit peu des offres concurrentes, non ?


oui mais c'est toujours le rapport qualit prix qu'il l'emporte, si Apple vend son iphone 3 fois moins cher que les phone quip de Windows mobile 7, je vais pas rflchir longtemps et se mme si Windows mobile et super bien. 

bref sa dpend du prix et de se qui est propos.

alors que microsoft mette 6 mois de plus pour dvelopp son produit, sa change strictement rien, au contraire si sa peut amlior le produit...

----------


## nicolofontana12

Il doit bien retarder pour refaire le travail qu'il avait fait vu les autres os ( Android etc...) dominer . Il a intrt  chercher des nouveauts

----------


## kuranes

Pas mal d'accord avec Souviron, la gestion de ce projet doit tre une de ces usines  gaz ! 

Dja en tant dans une quipe de 3 dveloppeurs, l'information circule parfois trs mal, et les modifications des uns impactent parfois celles des autres, alors 1000...  ::lol::

----------


## Michal

tout est une question d'organisation  :;):  ils ont bien russi  sortir d'autres produits complexes donc c'est qu'ils doivent savoir comment s'y prendre  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> 1000 personnes ne font pas 1000 fois le travail de 1 personne


Si si, par exemple :

_Commercial :_ "Ce projet doit tre livr dans 30 jours"
_Ingnieur :_ "Oui, mais il m'en faut 60 pour le faire"
_C :_ "Pas de problme, j'affecte Kevin*** avec toi sur le projet, comme a vous irez deux fois plus vite !!"

***Novice complet dans la techno du projet

----------


## BainE

Le mythe du mois homme de Brooks par exemple. Le pire c'est que beaucoup ne jure que par le mois (ou jour) /homme.

1000 je trouve que ca fait beaucoup quand meme.
Mais bon y a du taf.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Mobile 7 devrait tre prsent mi-fvrier* 
*Lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone* 


Microsoft serait-il sur le point de prsenter Windows 7. Non, pas celui-l. L'autre. Windows Mobile 7.

"_J'ai eu le plaisir de le voir et de jouer un peu avec. Je suis sr que le public le percevra comme quelque chose de diffrent, quelque chose qui va de l'avant... pas comme une simple volution mais comme quelque chose avec un look, une sensation d'utilisation et un fonctionnement compltement diffrents_" a dclar Robbie Bach, Prsident de la division Entertainment de Microsoft, lors du CES de Las Vegas.

La premire prsentation de Windows Mobile 7 pourrait donc bien avoir lieu lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone du 15 au 18 Fvrier prochain.

La dclaration semi-officielle (et donc encore semi-officieuse) s'adressait  un parterre d'analystes financiers. Normal, diront certains, puisque l'OS semble encore viser une clientle majoritairement professionnelle. Mme si le grand public n'est bien videmment pas ignor avec un virage visiblement trs "rseaux sociaux".

Windows Mobile 7 est trs attendu en interne depuis que Steve Ballmer a dclar que les prcdentes versions de l'OS mobile de Redmond (les 6 et 6.5) avaient "t foires". Sa sortie a cependant t repousse  fin 2010 (lire actualit prcdente).

Aucune autre prcision n'a t dvoile par Robbie Bach durant son expos.

De l'art de mettre l'eau  la bouche en laissant croire  une sortie anticipe ?

Ou celui de combler les vides pour rassurer les actionnaires ?

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Windows Mobile 7 sera vritablement novateur ?

 ::fleche::  Ou bien que Microsoft a pris trop de retard sur ce march pour peser face aux BlackBerry, iPhone et autres Google Phones ?

----------


## Bart-Rennes

Je ne pense pas que le problme soit dans la qualit de mobile 7, qui sera sans aucun doute un trs bon OS (Android et Iphone n'ont pas 10 ans d'anciennet et pourtant ils sont bien), mais certainement dans la confiance des prcdents utilisateurs de Windows mobile. ::zoubi:: 
Personnellement j'ai achet 2 tlphones sous Windows mobiles (SPV et HTC Touch HD), pour le second on m'a dit c'est super, merveilleux,... Oui la couche HTC est top mais l'OS est pourri (lent  faire rigoler mon Commodore 64  ::mouarf:: ), je ne suis pas prt de reprendre un Windows mobile (avant je prendrais un Android pour voir par moi-mme).

----------


## ILP

Un truc qui pourrait tre bien : permettre le dveloppement d'application Windows Mobile avec Visual Studio Express  ::ccool:: .
Je pense que a serai un plus  l'adoption de Windows Mobile 7 par les utilisateurs et les dveloppeurs  ::): .

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Les applications pour Windows Mobile 6 ne tourneront pas sur Windows Mobile 7*
*Tant le nouvel OS ferait un bon technologique*


Ce ne sont certes que des rumeurs, mais des rumeurs qui viennent d'employs de Microsoft. Ils sont chaque semaine un peu plus nombreux  livrer leurs confidences  la presse. 

On en sait donc un peu plus sur Windows Mobile 7, l'OS qui doit relancer Microsoft sur le march des smartphones.

D'aprs un dveloppeur de Redmond  qui tient  rester anonyme  le bond technologique serait tel que toutes les applications pour les anciennes versions de Windows Mobile ne pourraient tout simplement plus tourner sur WinMo 7 (comme on l'appelle dans la Silicon Valley).

Sous le capot, le noyau de l'OS serait trs fortement inspir de celui du Zune HD.

Microsoft entendrait galement imposer sa volont aux constructeurs pour que que son systme soit parfaitement optimis pour un - et un seul - type de hardware. La taille de l'cran, la vitesse du processeur et la RAM devront donc respecter le cahier des charges fixs par Redmond.

Dans le cas contraire : pas de nouvel OS pour les terminaux. L'influence d'Apple, avec un seul produit, se fait fortement sentir dans cette tentative de standardisation du hardware.

L'interface utilisateur, tout comme le kernel, devrait tre emprunte au Zune. L'UI devrait donc proposer de nombreuses fonctionnalits multi-mdia. 





A priori, l'interface serait boucle et ne permettra aucune personnalisation.

Les applications, pour leur part, utiliseront .NET et Silverlight.
Une fois de plus,  part quelques API trs basiques, celles conues pour Widows Mobile 6.x ne seront pas compatibles avec Windows Mobile 7.

Ce qui pose une ts grosse question qui pourrait bien conditionner le succs de l'OS : les dveloppeurs Windows Mobile accepteront-ils de suivre le mouvement et de refaire leurs applications ?


La prsentation officielle et la confirmation (ou l'infirmation) de ces rvlations sont attendues pour le Mobile World Congress de Barcelone, le 15 Fvrier prochain.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  En tant que dveloppeurs mobiles, tes-vous prt(e)  accompagner ce changement et  refaire vos applications ?

 ::fleche::  Avec ce bond technologique, Microsoft va-t-il se mettre les dveloppeurs  dos ou au contraire, les nouvelles possibilits proposes vont, d'aprs vous, en sduire un plus grand nombre ?

----------


## Jdubernat

A priori Microsoft a les moyens et le recul pour fournir un os mobile aussi ergonomique, intuitif ect... que Apple. Du coup je pense que ce ne sera pas la technique mais surtout la libert de produire et distribuer les applications qui fera son succs ou non, ainsi qu' un accs au systme de fichiers plus souple que sur l'iphone. Si tout est aussi verrouill que dans le modle Apple pour l'iphone, alors je ne vois pas trop l'intrt.

----------


## geo17

> Je ne pense pas que le problme soit dans la qualit de mobile 7, qui sera sans aucun doute un trs bon OS (Android et Iphone n'ont pas 10 ans d'anciennet et pourtant ils sont bien), mais certainement dans la confiance des prcdents utilisateurs de Windows mobile.
> Personnellement j'ai achet 2 tlphones sous Windows mobiles (SPV et HTC Touch HD), pour le second on m'a dit c'est super, merveilleux,... Oui la couche HTC est top mais l'OS est pourri (lent  faire rigoler mon Commodore 64 ), je ne suis pas prt de reprendre un Windows mobile (avant je prendrais un Android pour voir par moi-mme).


Windows mobile n'est pas un OS pourri mais au contraire un OS trs performant bas sur Windows CE. C'est un OS temps rel utilis dans les applications industrielles. Il utilise un ordonnanceur grant les tche suivant une politique de priorits stricte  256 niveaux. Ce type d'OS ncessite beaucoup de rigueur dans l'criture des applications contrairement  l'OS de Google et l'OS de l'i phone. Ceux-ci  utilisent un ordonnanceur de type confort avec modification dynamique des priorits (politique d'ordonnancement totalement inutilisable dans les applications industrielles de type temps rel).  Si les application bloquent c'est qu'elles ne prennent pas en compte les spcifis de l'ordonnancement de l'OS Windows CE en attribuant les priorits aux tches de l'application de faon errone.

----------


## teddyalbina

> Windows mobile n'est pas un OS pourri mais au contraire un OS trs performant bas sur Windows CE. C'est un OS temps rel utilis dans les applications industrielles. Il utilise un ordonnanceur grant les tche suivant une politique de priorits stricte  256 niveaux. Ce type d'OS ncessite beaucoup de rigueur dans l'criture des applications contrairement  l'OS de Google et l'OS de l'i phone. Ceux-ci utilisent un ordonnanceur de type confort avec modification dynamique des priorits (politique d'ordonnancement totalement inutilisable dans les applications industrielles de type temps rel). Si les application bloquent c'est qu'elles ne prennent pas en compte les spcifis de l'ordonnancement de l'OS Windows CE en attribuant les priorits aux tches de l'application de faon errone.


Peu de personnes savent comment fonctionne leur OS, les gens se laissent berner par l'interface. Pour eux si l'interface est jolie c'est que l'OS est super avanc alors que a n'a rien  voir  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Ah ben si WinMo7 gre Silverlight en natif c'est sr que les dveloppeurs vont pouvoir se faire plaisir (moi le premier)  ::ccool::

----------


## travon

> Windows mobile n'est pas un OS pourri mais au contraire un OS trs performant bas sur Windows CE.


Je le redis : ne compare pas un OS temps rels bass sur windows CE  un OS bass sur de l'UNIX (iPhone : BSD, google : Linux).

----------


## DaMo`

Le fait que silverlight soit gr est particulirement attractif pour moi, par contre pour mon collgue qui s'occupe de la partie mobile, savoir qu'il va tout devoir refaire sa va pas lui plaire

----------


## Skyounet

> Le fait que silverlight soit gr est particulirement attractif pour moi, par contre pour mon collgue qui s'occupe de la partie mobile, savoir qu'il va tout devoir refaire sa va pas lui plaire


Sur d'autres sites on peut lire que les applis 6 tourneront sous 7. Alors comme y'a des rumeurs un peu partout on est un peu perdu !

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Ne dtes plus "Windows Mobile 7", dtes "Windows Phone 7 Series"*
*Steve Ballmer vient de prsenter le nouvel OS de Microsoft pour smartphones*


On efface tout et on recommence.

On le savait dj un peu. C'est  prsent officiel. Lors du Mobile World Congress de Barcelone, Windows Mobile 7 fait table rase du pass, quitte  crer un problme majeur de rtro-compatibilit avec les applications dveloppes pour les anciennes version de l'OS.

Cette reconstruction depuis les fondations ( from scratch ) inclut une nouvelle UI, trs fortement inspire du Zune HD et... un nouveau nom.

Pour vous faire bien voir, ne dtes plus WinMob. 

A partir d'aujourd'hui et des prsentations de Steve Ballmer et de Joe Belfiori, vice-prsident en charge de la branche Mobiles de Microsoft, il faut dire  Windows Phone .

Le nouvel OS est organis en 6 Hubs (People  pour les rseaux sociaux, Pictures, Games, Vido et Musique, MarketPlace  qui repart de zro donc, Office  pour un OS galement et rsolument tourn professionnel).

On sait galement que Dell, Garmin-Asus, LG, Samsung, Sony Ericsson, et HP ont d'ores et dj annonc qu'ils proposeraient des terminaux sous Windows Mobi... pardon... sous Windows Phone 7 Series.

En France Orange et SFR seront partenaires de Microsoft. Mais pas Bouygues.

Lors des TechDays de Paris, la semaine dernire, une source de chez Microsoft nous avait livr que _ l'iPhone et Android  ct allaient pouvoir se faire du soucis_ . Une dclaration qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut.

Mais qui montre clairement qu'en interne, on croit  enfin   un OS qui pourrait relancer Microsoft sur le march des smartphones.


*Source* : La Confrence de Presse filme de Steve Ballmer et Joe Belfiore

Et le Communiqu de Presse qui l'a suivie :




> Windows Phone 7 Series creates an unrivaled set of integrated experiences on a phone through Windows Phone hubs. Hubs bring together related content from the Web, applications and services into a single view to simplify common tasks. Windows Phone 7 Series includes six hubs built on specific themes reflecting activities that matter most to people:
> 
> People. This hub delivers an engaging social experience by bringing together relevant content based on the person, including his or her live feeds from social networks and photos. It also provides a central place from which to post updates to Facebook and Windows Live in one step.Pictures. This hub makes it easy to share pictures and video to a social network in one step. Windows Phone 7 Series also brings together a users photos by integrating with the Web and PC, making the phone the ideal place to view a persons entire picture and video collection.Games. This hub delivers the first and only official Xbox LIVE experience on a phone, including Xbox LIVE games, Spotlight feed and the ability to see a gamers avatar, Achievements and gamer profile. With more than 23 million active members around the world, Xbox LIVE unlocks a world of friends, games and entertainment on Xbox 360, and now also on Windows Phone 7 Series.Music + Video. This hub creates an incredible media experience that brings the best of Zune, including content from a users PC, online music services and even a built-in FM radio into one simple place that is all about music and video. Users can turn their media experience into a social one with Zune Social on your PC and share their media recommendations with like-minded music lovers. The playback experience is rich and easy to navigate, and immerses the listener in the content.Marketplace. This hub allows the user to easily discover and load the phone with certified applications and games.Office. This hub brings the familiar experience of the worlds leading productivity software to the Windows phone. With access to Office, OneNote and SharePoint Workspace all in one place, users can easily read, edit and share documents. With the additional power of Outlook Mobile, users stay productive and up to date while on the go.



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Windows Phone 7 Series va "mettre une claque" (sic)  Android et l'iPhone ?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> [B][SIZE="4"]
> Lors des TechDays de Paris, la semaine dernire, une source de chez Microsoft nous avait livr que _ l'iPhone et Android  ct allaient pouvoir se faire du soucis_ . Une dclaration qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut.
> 
> Mais qui montre clairement qu'en interne, on croit  enfin   un OS qui pourrait relancer Microsoft sur le march des smartphones.


Et si je dis marketing ? Il est vident que mme si en interne on pensait que l'OS tait pourri, personne ne s'amuserait  le dire  des externes, et ce encore moins aux techdays...

[HS]
pour tous les fanboys, rangez les fusils, je ne dis pas que l'OS est pourri mais juste que quelqu'un s'est emball dans sa conclusion  ::mrgreen::  [/HS]

----------


## yoyo88

> Pensez-vous que Windows Phone 7 Series va "mettre une claque" (sic)  Android et l'iPhone ?


difficile de juger avec le peu d'lment qu'on  aujourd'hui.

----------


## mteirek_m

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Pensez-vous que Windows Phone 7 Series va "mettre une claque" (sic)  Android et l'iPhone ?



Chez microsoft, on sait qu'ils ont les moyens.
Pas de secret, avec des gros moyens, ils vont pouvoir creer un os tout neuf et rapidement. 

Et puis ils ont du recul et une ide de ce qui se fait sur le march et ce que les utilisateurs appcient, donc pas d'excuses pour windows phone srie 7, surtout sur un march aussi juteux que celui des smartphones.

----------


## exodev

Apparemment il ne serait pas multitche ... c'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle une volution  ::?:

----------


## Michal

elle sort d'o cette info d'absence de multi-tche ? rien a t dit  ce propos dans la confrence (ou alors j'ai pas cout  ce moment).

----------


## exodev

de la news de PCINpact sur le sujet

----------


## Michal

> Quant au multitche, le doute existe. Rien n'a t confirm. Ni infirm.


faut bien lire  ::aie::   :;):

----------


## exodev

au temps pour moi  ::aie:: 

mais cela me semble bizarre de laisser planer le doute tout de mme  ::|:

----------


## Michal

non le doute est l  cause d'apple qui ne supporte pas le multitche. microsoft a dcid de ne pas mettre cette fonction en avant parce que ce n'est pas LA fonction de la bestiole  ::):  c'est un peu le contraire d'apple avec son copier/coller : tous les portables ont le copier/coller, eux en font un argument de vente  ::aie::

----------


## Ryansoldier

J'allais le dire, c'est parce que l'Iphone d'Apple est mono-tche (_or Iphone Jailbreak_).

Sinon perso je pense que MS peut faire qqch d'extra pcq ils en ont les moyens (technologiquement). 
Il faut avouer que l'Iphone est plutt bien implant, mais pas suffisament pour qu'il soit impossible de faire pencher la balance.

Attendons avec impatience de plus amples informations!

----------


## travon

Le gros point noir de ce windows phone, c'est l'image catastrophique dont souffre microsoft et windows.

Aujourd'hui le nom windows est automatiquement associ a virus, plantage, bug.


Pensez vous franchement que tout ces gens qui sont si content d'avoir un iphone, parce que il est joli, branch et rponds parfaitement a leur besoin dans 99% des cas, cad tlphoner; couter de la musique et voir ses mails seront aussi content d'avoir un windows phone :  NON c clair. parce que pour tout le monde windows ca BUG!!!


Concernant le multi tache, l'iphone est multitache, on peut par exemple couter de la musque et aller sur le net. Il est seulement restreint aux applications Apple par Apple.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Phone 7 : bilan des nouveauts de l'OS de Microsoft*
*Dont la sortie officielle est prvue pour la "priode de fin d'anne"*



Aprs la prsentation de Steve Ballmer (et de deux responsables Mobiles de Microsoft), voici la liste de ce que l'on sait sur les nouveauts de Windows Phone 7 Series (lire galement prcdemment) :

Chaque tlphone n'aura que 3 boutons : dmarrer, rechercher et retour.

Le calendrier a t amlior, il est a prsent possible de faire du glisser-dposer

L'iconographie se compose de "tuiles"  l'animation visiblement trs fluide, chaque tuile pouvant intgrer des "messages" (par exemple les messages reus sur Facebook)  voir la vido ci-dessous sur ce point.

Support du multitouch (4 points)

Outlook, Office totalement revisits pour une utilisation sur smartphone

Une interface pour les photos repense qui facilite le partage avec les PC et Internet (rseaux sociaux) 

Un hub qui permet d'avoir toutes les infos sur les personnes avec qui on est en contact (les contacts rcents, les derniers changes sur les rseaux sociaux...)

Tous les tlphones Windows Phone7 series seront des Zune

Niveau jeu, le service Xbox Live sera inclus, y compris ses fonctions sociales (avatar, succs, infos)

Niveau Hardware, Andy Lees, senior vice-president mobile communication business, prcise qu'_"une taille ne convient pas  tout le monde. On veut des tlphones diffrents, de formes diffrentes"_. 


Enfin une information qui intressera particulirement les membres du forum : *la partie "dveloppeurs" (notamment le multitche, le compact Net Framework, le support de Flash ou les  installations cab) sera aborde lors du MIX*, en mars prochain.


La sortie officielle des premiers terminaux sous Windows Phone 7 Series est prvue pour la "_priode de fin d'anne_" ce qui laisse supposer une arrive pour octobre ou novembre.

L'objectif clairement affich tant de dlivrer les smartphones avant Nol 2010.


Et pour tre complet sur cette prsentation, voici la petite vido qui a t diffuse hier lors du MWC de Barcelone en complment de toutes ces annonces :


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5iIUZNLZhs"]YouTube- Windows Phone 7 Series[/ame]



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ces nouveauts vous mettent-elles l'eau  la bouche, ou vous semblent-elles encore insuffisantes pour que Microsoft rattrape son retard sur l'iPhone et Android ?

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Ces nouveauts vous mettent-elles l'eau  la bouche, ou vous semblent-elles encore insuffisantes pou que Microsoft rattrape son retard sur l'iPhone et Android ?


Je n'utilise ni les uns ni les autres, mais comme il a t rappel ci-dessus, le principal problme de l'estampille "windows" n'est pas technique mais un dficit d'image.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Apparemment il ne serait pas multitche ... c'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle une volution





> non le doute est l  cause d'apple qui ne supporte pas le multitche. microsoft a dcid de ne pas mettre cette fonction en avant parce que ce n'est pas LA fonction de la bestiole





> J'allais le dire, c'est parce que l'Iphone d'Apple est mono-tche



Bonjour  tous,

Voici un petit complment d'information pour rpondre  vos interrogations :





> Enfin une information qui intressera particulirement les membres du forum : *la partie "dveloppeurs" (notamment le multitche, le compact Net Framework, le support de Flash ou les  installations cab) sera aborde lors du MIX*, en mars prochain.


Cordialement,


Gordon

----------


## FailMan

> Je n'utilise ni les uns ni les autres, mais comme il a t rappel ci-dessus, le principal problme de l'estampille "windows" n'est pas technique mais un dficit d'image.


Il faut esprer que celui-ci soit corrig avec ce nouvel OS.

----------


## rushtakn

Je trouve l'interface sympa.

----------


## cybermec

Aprs avoir visionn la vido de prsentation, je reste quelque peu dus pour ma part. Effectivement, il est assez novateur et l'IHM est trs anim avec du 3D. Je trouve les principes d'animation de bonne facture et mme excellent d'une certaine manire. Ca change de l'existant.

Toutefois, il me semble que Microsoft n'a pas compris l'essentiel de ce qui fait l'IPhone: le "marketing du bijoux" comme je le nomme.

Cela commence dj par la carcasse de l'appareil. Son aspect boite de conserve mal dgrossie ne fait pas d'ombre  un IPhone ou un Nexus One. Evidemment, il y en aura d'autres, mais pour une premire je m'attendais  beaucoup mieux, venant de Microsoft.

Ensuite, les premiers crans montrent une IHM dont l'essentiel du visuel est en 2 couleurs (des rectangles bleus avec des symboles blancs, idem pour les diffrents boutons des autres crans qui sont monochromes) et totalement plat (un comble vu le nombre d'effet 3D). Rien  voir avec, les effets de reliefs que l'on retrouve sur les photos du Nexus.
Pourquoi n'avoir pas choisi, au contraire, de mettre quelques belles icones de couleurs? Pourquoi cette impasse sur les effets reliefs ou vitreux? S'agit t'il de faire dans l'art abstrait? 
Cela m'a sembl manquer d'me (oui, l, je suis trs subjectif), de ce genre de produit qu'on se fait sien, en d'autres terme: d'un bijoux.

Alors Messieurs de Microsoft, que se passe t-il? J'ai l'impression de voir MS jouer le rle d'IBM. Ceux qui savent fabriquer de trs bons moteurs logiciels, mais nul quand il s'agit de faire de belles IHM.

Bon, si a ce trouve, c'est la vido qui est mauvaise. Il faudrait que je vois en rel. Cela peut changer beaucoup de chose.

----------


## smyley

> Cela commence dj par la carcasse de l'appareil


Ce n'est pas MS qui fait les carcasses, mais les autres constructeurs de tlphone. Ce sera donc  eux ( priori) de trouver une forme adapte.

----------


## cybermec

Je confirme et je signe. J'ai prsent  quelqu'une la vido du produit. Cette personne n'est pas informaticienne, elle me conseille beaucoup dans ma dco et actuellement cherche  se payer un smartphone. Je lui prconnisais d'attendre la sortie de Windows Phone 7 pour ce dcider. Quand je lui ai envoy la vido, voici son commentaire:

<<Pour les fonctionnalits je ne sais pas parceque je n'ai rien pour comparer, mais le graphisme est sans finesse, aucune recherche, a ne fais pas plaisir d'avoir a. Je me souviens avoir vu une autre dmo ancienne, plus attrayante en matire de photos. Il y a trop de noir dans celui l, ce n'est pas gai. La dmo elle mme n'est pas super et te suggre de passer ton chemin>>.

Un smartphone a la mme fonction qu'un bijoux. Il exprime des valeurs avant tout fmines. Le beau, l'aspect extrieur, presque le clinquant est essentiel, et passerait mme devant les fonctionnalits. 
La preuve, IPhone cassait la baraque alors qu'il n'y avait pas de copier-coller, et qu'encore aujourd'hui, il ne supporte pas Flash (un comble pour naviguer sur le web).

----------


## DaMo`

> [B][SIZE="4"]Windows Phone 7 : bilan des 
> 
>  Ces nouveauts vous mettent-elles l'eau  la bouche, ou vous semblent-elles encore insuffisantes pour que Microsoft rattrape son retard sur l'iPhone et Android ?


J'aimerais clairement voir ce que sa donne, par contre pour rattraper ses concurrents va falloir d'abord qu'ils travaillent leur image

----------


## RTN14

> Concernant le multi tache, l'iphone est multitache, on peut par exemple couter de la musque et aller sur le net. Il est seulement restreint aux applications Apple par Apple.


Non, il n'est pas multi-tche. Il lit la musique en hard et le soft te permet d'aller sur le net ou jouer. Mais essaye de jouer ET d'aller sur le net en mme temps, tu devra  chaque fois qutter ta partie pour aller dans Safari. Mme la gestion de la musique ncessite de quitter l'application qui tourne pour pouvoir entr dans iTunes

----------


## Yepazix

Super encore un OS plein de nouveauts... qui marchent pas !
Depuis des annes je subissais les windows mobiles successifs qui chaque fois annonaient des nouveautes gniales et qui chaque fois taient instables.

Lass de mes Smartphones qui se bloquaient ou qui taient indvrouillables ou autes bugs du mme genre j'ai achet un HTC Hro avec Android.

C'est peut tre pas aussi sophistiqu mais au moins a marche.

Ceux qui connaissent mes posts sur le forum savent que je ne suis pas du tout un pro LINUX ou autre chose, j'aime plutt bien leurs produit, je suis probablement le seul ici qui a aprci Vista et je me fou pas mal de toutes les conneries sur Microsoft et ses monopoles qui vont diriger le monde.

Par contre la je le dis haut et fort, leur windows Mobile jusqu'ici  toujours t une grosse merde.     Je pense que les mecs qui ont dvelopp ces systmes ont un grand avenir ... dans la dentelle du Brugge.

Maintenant faut tout de mme leur laisser le bnfice du doute, qui sait... en tous cas moi c'est sur je ne reviendrai pas sur WM avant d'avoir une dmo qui me prouve que c'est plus stable et fonctionnel et je me fou pas mal que les icones soient jolis ou que a ce connecte  FaceBook (smirts pionem).

Moi tout ce que je veux c'est un agenda fiable et un tlphone qui marche.

Au fait  quand un GSM-sche cheveux ?

----------


## Skyounet

Windows Mobile 7 a t rcrit de 0. Il n'a plus rien a voir avec son prdcesseur. Bon aprs ca veut pas dire qu'il est mga gnial (pas encore test).

----------


## yodaime

Moi l'interface me plait. Je la trouve originale.

Une page d'accueil centr vers des domaines et pas des applis a a au moins le mrite d'innover un tant soit peu.

Aprs jattends surtout de voir comment et avec quoi on va pouvoir dvelopper dessus.

Un article sur PC inpact parle de XNA a serait cool.

----------


## smyley

C'est un Zune, donc oui on pourrai (a priori) dvelopper avec XNA dessus.

----------


## Yepazix

> Moi l'interface me plait. Je la trouve originale.
> 
> Une page d'accueil centr vers des domaines et pas des applis a a au moins le mrite d'innover un tant soit peu.



Sans du tout que ce soit une attaque perso je crois que c'est prcisment le problme !

La plus part des gens pensent comme toi et du coup on nous dveloppe des trucs tous blingbling mais qui marchent pas !

Moi je me fou que mes fentres ai un look de windows 3.1 ce que je veux c'est un OS qui plante pas tous les quart d'heure (ou qui bloque pas mon phone) et dans lequel mes donnes sont stockes de manire fiable.
Je veux aussi brancher mon smartphone sur mon PC et qu'il synchronise tout seul sans devoir me casser la tte avec des programmes en  plus, des drivers qui s'installent pas etc...

----------


## yodaime

> Sans du tout que ce soit une attaque perso je crois que c'est prcisment le problme !
> 
> La plus part des gens pensent comme toi et du coup on nous dveloppe des trucs tous blingbling mais qui marchent pas !


Je le prend pas pour une attaque pas de problme.  ::ccool:: 

Je donnait juste mon avis sur ce que l'on avait vu pour l'instant, c'est  dire l'interface. Je ne me jetterai pas dessus sans test au pralable. Moi aussi je veut un tel ractif, fiable et facile a synchroniser.

----------


## Yordarus

Pour ma part trs du.

Cela ressemble plus  un Windows Mobile Media, j'aurais prfr  un windows 6.5 repens plutt que de copi iphone OS.

----------


## notia

> Si si, par exemple :
> 
> _Commercial :_ "Ce projet doit tre livr dans 30 jours"
> _Ingnieur :_ "Oui, mais il m'en faut 60 pour le faire"
> _C :_ "Pas de problme, j'affecte Kevin*** avec toi sur le projet, comme a vous irez deux fois plus vite !!"
> 
> ***Novice complet dans la techno du projet


j'adore !!!

----------


## notia

> Je confirme et je signe. J'ai prsent  quelqu'une la vido du produit. Cette personne n'est pas informaticienne, elle me conseille beaucoup dans ma dco et actuellement cherche  se payer un smartphone. Je lui prconnisais d'attendre la sortie de Windows Phone 7 pour ce dcider. Quand je lui ai envoy la vido, voici son commentaire:
> 
> <<Pour les fonctionnalits je ne sais pas parceque je n'ai rien pour comparer, mais le graphisme est sans finesse, aucune recherche, a ne fais pas plaisir d'avoir a. Je me souviens avoir vu une autre dmo ancienne, plus attrayante en matire de photos. Il y a trop de noir dans celui l, ce n'est pas gai. La dmo elle mme n'est pas super et te suggre de passer ton chemin>>.
> 
> Un smartphone a la mme fonction qu'un bijoux. Il exprime des valeurs avant tout fmines. Le beau, l'aspect extrieur, presque le clinquant est essentiel, et passerait mme devant les fonctionnalits. 
> La preuve, IPhone cassait la baraque alors qu'il n'y avait pas de copier-coller, et qu'encore aujourd'hui, il ne supporte pas Flash (un comble pour naviguer sur le web).


C'est le boulot des constructeurs et des integrateurs, libre  eux de concervoir une carcasse et un theme graphique plus agrable. Pour ma part, j'attends d'en savoir plus sur le kit de dev pour me faire un avis plus trancher. Aura t on du dotnet, multithread, silverlight ?
Je crois, cependant, plus  la longvit du windows phone qu' celle de l'iphone

----------


## Yordarus

J'ai cru comprendre que l'on ne pourrait pas toucher  l'interface graphique des Windows Phone 7.

Une citation qui rsume bien ce que je pense:




> Avec Windows Mobile 6 on tait au bord du gouffre, mais avec Windows Mobile 7 on fait un grand pas en avant !

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*"Les applications pour Windows Mobiles ne fonctionneront pas sur Windows Phone Srie 7"*
*Le Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs le confirme*


C'tait le risque en repartant "from scratch". Microsoft vient de le confirmer, les applications actuelles pour Windows Mobile ne pourront pas tourner sur le futur Windows Mobile 7 Series.

Charlie Kindle (sic), sur son blog : _"Faire diffrent signifie souvent changer [] et nous savons tous que le changement peut tre dur. [] Pour nous, passer de bon  excellent signifie galement rompre avec le pass. [] Pour rpondre aux attentes que les dveloppeurs mettent dans cette nouvelle plateforme nous avons d modifier la faon dont les applications sont codes"_, crit le Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs. _"Rsultat, les prcdentes applications mobiles ne fonctionneront pas sur Windows Phone Srie 7"_.

On peut s'attendre  une leve de boucliers de la part des clients professionnels. Au moment o ils devront renouveler leurs quipements, seront-il d'accord pour acheter de nouveaux smartphones _et_ des applications dont ils avaient dj fait l'acquisition ?

Pas sr.

Mais Kindle tente de prendre les devants : _"nous allons continuer  [] sortir de nouveaux terminaux qui embarquent Windows Mobile 6.5 et nous allons proposer pendant de nombreuses annes encore un support pour ces appareils"_.

Les clients fidles de Microsoft ne vont-ils pas se sentir lss face aux nouveaux acheteurs qui bnficieront d'une meilleure technologie parce qu'ils s'quiperont  eux aussi -  from scratch  ?


*Source* : Le billet de Kindle, Responsable Microsoft des relations avec les dveloppeurs

----------


## Invit

> On peut s'attendre  une leve de boucliers de la part des clients professionnels. Au moment o ils devront renouveler leurs quipements, seront-il d'accord pour acheter de nouveaux smartphones et des applications dont ils avaient dj fait l'acquisition ?


Dj qu'il y a le mme problme avec IE6, dans beaucoup de socit... Esprons qu'ils (les clients professionnels) se tourneront plus vers l'Opensource. Bonne leon.

----------


## yoyo88

> Dj qu'il y a le mme problme avec IE6, dans beaucoup de socit... Esprons qu'ils (les clients professionnels) se tourneront plus vers l'Opensource. Bonne leon.


 :8O: 
qu'es que l'open source vient faire ici?

----------


## seddik_saber

Bein l'open source ca donne un peux de garantie a l'entreprise, si un produit et delaisser par son editeur d'origine et t'as les sources tu peux continuer a l'utiliser en ayant les outils pour faire face a des eventuelles problemes.

----------


## yoyo88

> Bein l'open source ca donne un peux de garantie a l'entreprise, si un produit et delaisser par son editeur d'origine et t'as les sources tu peux continuer a l'utiliser en ayant les outils pour faire face a des eventuelles problemes.


 ::aie:: 
on parle de Windows phone serie 7, est absolument pas d'open source! d'ailleurs on n'en parle pas dans la new, donc pourquoi nous balancer des messages genre "vive l'open source"? 

de plus, tu croit franchement qu'un entreprise dans le ngosse de banane en a quelque chose a faire du code source d'un OS de tlphone portable?
 ::roll::

----------


## seddik_saber

> on parle de Windows phone serie 7, est absolument pas d'open source! d'ailleurs on n'en parle pas dans la new, donc pourquoi nous balancer des messages genre "vive l'open source"? 
> 
> de plus, tu croit franchement qu'un entreprise dans le ngosse de banane en a quelque chose a faire du code source d'un OS de tlphone portable?


 ::roll:: 
Personellement, J'y croix.
Dans le cas des grandes entreprises (comme celle dont je fais partie) c'est fortement souhaitable d'avoir les sources des outils utilise (la je parle pas du modele free mais du open source qui est different).
et je ne voix pas pourquoi un OS de telephone portable doit sortir de la regle  ::ccool:: .

----------


## yoyo88

> Personellement, J'y croix.
> Dans le cas des grandes entreprises (comme celle dont je fais partie) c'est fortement souhaitable d'avoir les sources des outils utilise (la je parle pas du modele free mais du open source qui est different).
> et je ne voix pas pourquoi un OS de telephone portable doit sortir de la regle .


 :8O: 
pour moi un tlphone qu'il tourne sous X ou Y sa ne change strictement rien. il doit juste permettre de communiqu et d'utiliser des applications dans de bonne condition.

bref accd au code source ne changera rien...
et de toute faons c'est pas le sujet de la new.

----------


## FailMan

Personnellement, je trouve a un peu moche le fait que la rtrocompatibilit ne soit pas au rendez-vous. Enfin, si a peut permettre d'avoir des applications rcentes et plus stables, pourquoi pas.

----------


## ILP

> pour moi un tlphone qu'il tourne sous X ou Y sa ne change strictement rien. il doit juste permettre de communiqu et d'utiliser des applications dans de bonne condition.


Pour certains professionels qui dveloppent des applications spcifiques (par exemple des industriels). Savoir qu'ils devront refaire leurs applications du dbut peut poser quelques problmes. Surtout quand le dveloppement a t externalis.
C'est sr, avoir le code source de la plateforme sur laquelle on dveloppe peut aider en cas de changement de direction de l'diteur. Mais c'est pas la panac  ::?: .

----------


## yoyo88

> Pour certains professionels qui dveloppent des applications spcifiques (par exemple des industriels). Savoir qu'ils devront refaire leurs applications du dbut peut poser quelques problmes. Surtout quand le dveloppement a t externalis.
> C'est sr, avoir le code source de la plateforme sur laquelle on dveloppe peut aider en cas de changement de direction de l'diteur. Mais c'est pas la panac .


en soit avoir le code source de l'os n'a aucun avantage, surtout sur portable ou lorsque l'on change de matriel, on est obliger de changer d'OS... 

aprs enlever la  rtro compatibilit et un problme, mais Windows mobile et tellement  la ramasse que finalement c'est tous  fait logique de recommenc de zro.

----------


## mteirek_m

J'attends voir la tete de la nouvelle version sur un portable vrai.

Des nouvelles sur les outils et le language de developpement ??
visual studio ?  VB, c#, c++ ?

----------


## yoyo88

> J'attends voir la tete de la nouvelle version sur un portable vrai.
> 
> Des nouvelles sur les outils et le language de developpement ??
> visual studio ?  VB, c#, c++ ?


 mon avis, a sera un framework .net, le contraire serait tonnant.

----------


## smyley

On peut dj dvelopper sur les Windows Mobiles actuels avec le Compact Framework (.NET).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> J'attends voir la tete de la nouvelle version sur un portable vrai.
> 
> Des nouvelles sur les outils et le language de developpement ??
> visual studio ?  VB, c#, c++ ?


Dans le lien en source et pour rpondre en partie  ta question :




> It wont come as a surprise to many to learn that the Windows Phone 7 developer experience builds upon the following GIANTS (among others):
> 
> .NET
> Silverlight
> XNA platform
> Microsofts developer tools
> Web 2.0 standards


Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## guyjones

Si Tomtom fonctionne plus a craint...
C'est pratique pour remettre les pendules a l'heure  :;):

----------


## mteirek_m

En esperant que a sera du .net classique avec une interface  la visual studio qui produit un executable stable sans besoin de rajouter des librairies  droite et  gauche et une retrocompatabilite avec les MAJ futures.

----------


## yoyo88

> et une retrocompatabilite avec les MAJ futures.


Par contre, concernant a, faut pas trop rver...  ::roll::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*

*Microsoft dvoile les premiers jeux 3D pour smartphones, qui tourneront sous Windows Phone 7 Series*

Microsoft vient de dvoiler les premires images de deux jeux 3D toujours en phase de dveloppement avec Direct3D. Ils tourneront sous les smartphones quips de Windows Phone 7 Series.

La dmonstration a t faite sur un prototype de Windows Phone Asus, et les jeux prsents s'intitulent The Harvest et Battle Punks.

 ::fleche::  Qu'apporteront de tels jeux pour le march des smartphones ? On pense  l'chec cuisant rencontr par Nokia avec son N-Gage sur le mme crneau.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> *Mise  jour du 10.03.2010 par Katleen*
> 
> *Microsoft dvoile les premiers jeux 3D pour smartphones, qui tourneront sous Windows Phone 7 Series*
> 
> Microsoft vient de dvoiler les premires images de deux jeux 3D toujours en phase de dveloppement avec Direct3D. Ils tourneront sous les smartphones quips de Windows Phone 7 Series.
> 
> La dmonstration a t faite sur un prototype de Windows Phone Asus, et les jeux prsents s'intitulent The Harvest et Battle Punks.
> 
>  Qu'apporteront de tels jeux pour le march des smartphones ? On pense  l'chec cuisant rencontr par Nokia avec son N-Gage sur le mme crneau.


J'aurais aim voir une news avec  Ca par exemple, au lieu de donner l'impression que les jeux 3D arrivent sur smartphone avec windows...

----------


## FailMan

> J'aurais aim voir une news avec  Ca par exemple, au lieu de donner l'impression que les jeux 3D arrivent sur smartphone avec windows...


Je vois pas la diffrence  ::?: 

En attendant, je ne suis pas sr que a soit rellement utile. Le problme de la jouabilit se pose, du prix des jeux, du support et du mode de distribution, et enfin surtout de l'autonomie.

Si c'est pour avoir des tlphones durant juste le temps de dire "Salut, on s'attend o ?" ou encore "Je voudrais savoir quand vous tes disponible" avant de couper, non merci.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 15.03.2010 par Katleen*
*Les jeux XNA pour Windows Phone tourneront sous Xbox Live, avec uniformisation des donnes utilisateur*

Comme Microsoft l'avait dj annonc, le service Xbox Live sera bel et bien intgr  Windows Phone 7 Series. Il permettra l'affichage du profil de l'utilisateur et l'interraction avec des jeux compatibles. 

L'diteur s'applique galement  centraliser les contenus. Un mme jeu tournera de manire identique sur Xbox, PC et smartphone, puisque 90% du code sera commun entre les trois plateformes. Les dveloppeurs font donc du trois-en-un, ce qui reprsente une belle conomie de temps. 

D'ailleurs, une partie pourra se poursuivre d'un support  l'autre, puisque les sauvegardes seront utilisables indpendamment de l'environnement.

Source : La prsentation officiel de ce processus de dveloppement 'trois-en-un" :



Voir aussi : 
- Extrait de confrence sur la programmation XNA, cration d'une plante en 3D

----------


## leyee

Il s'agit mme de quatre en un car actuellement le framework XNA permet un dveloppement "unifi" pour Windows, XBOX 360 et Zune (ce dernier est soumis  pas mal de restriction quand mme)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft dvoile la plate-forme de dveloppement pour Windows Phone 7 Series*
*Elle combine Silverlight et le Framework XNA, une CTP du kit disponible en tlchargement*


Aujourd'hui, lors du MIX10, Microsoft a prsent de nombreuses technologies permettant  la communaut des dveloppeurs de concevoir de nouveaux dveloppements multi-support (sur ordinateur, mobile et TV).

Dans la lance de la rcente annonce des Windows Phone 7 Series, Scott Guthrie, Vice-prsident .NET Developer Platform, et Joe Belfiore, Vice-prsident et directeur du Windows Phone Program Management, ont dtaill l'opportunit pour les dveloppeurs dutiliser des technologies  comme Silverlight et le Framework XNA pour concevoir de nouvelles applications mobiles et de nouveaux jeux 3D (lire ci-avant).

_ En tendant aux tlphones nos outils et nos technologies de dveloppement, Microsoft fournit une exprience de haut niveau pour le dveloppement dapplications sur toute une gamme dappareils de diffrents formats_ ,a ainsi dclar M. Scott Guthrie

Microsoft a donc prsent aux dveloppeurs sa future plateforme de dveloppement Windows Phone 7 Series. Elle combine Silverlight et le Framework XNA (dveloppement de jeux)

Ces applications tirent parti des fonctions spcifiques aux appareils, comme 
Lacclromtre pour un contrle intuitif qui ragit aux mouvements.Les services de go-localisation (Microsoft Localisation Service) qui fournissent un point de rfrence unique. Les services de notification (Microsoft Notification Service) pour envoyer des informations sur le tlphone, que lapplication soit ou non active.Lacclration vido (matrielle) avec gestion des droits numriques (DRM)Le  Internet Information Service Smooth Streaming  pour une exprience de diffusion de contenus vido sans coupure et en haute dfinition.Le multi-tactile (crans Multitouch)La prise en charge du microphone et de lappareil photo/camra.

Comme le souligne Jrome Lambert sur son blog Dveloppez, le Windows Phone Developer Tools CTP est compos d'outils gratuits.

Ces outils se prsentent sous la forme dun pack unique qui inclut :
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express for Windows Phone,un add-in Windows Phone 7 pour utilisation avec Visual Studio 2010 RC 1,XNA Game Studio 4.0,Un mulateur Windows Phone 7 pour tester les applications,Expression Blend pour Windows Phone.

Microsoft a galement expliqu comment les dveloppeurs et les concepteurs pourront commercialiser leurs jeux et leurs applications grce  une nouvelle place de march Windows Phone.

C'est  noter, la galerie permettra aux clients dessayer les applications avant de les acheter et aux dveloppeurs dassurer la promotion de leurs productions via des liens entre applications.

Le Kit de Dveloppement ainsi que des dmos, un guide et une documentation sont disponibles sur cette page.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Microsoft sort une RC de Silverlight 4 pour les dveloppeurs, et une Bta de Expression Blend 4
 ::fleche::  Quand Microsoft caricature l'iPhone pour mieux vanter Windows Phone 7 Series

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Jeux, 2D/3D
 ::fleche::  .NET
 ::fleche::  Windows
 ::fleche::  Dveloppement Web

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que vous inspire cette plateforme de dveloppement ? D'aprs vous, permettra-t-elle au nouvel OS mobile de Microsoft de s'imposer et de faire  table rase du pass  comme le souhaitait Steve Ballmer ?

----------


## ILP

> Comme le souligne Jrome Lambert sur son blog Dveloppez, le Windows Phone Developer Tools CTP est compos d'outils gratuits.
> 
> Ces outils se prsentent sous la forme dun pack unique qui inclut :
> Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Express for Windows Phone,un add-in Windows Phone 7 pour utilisation avec Visual Studio 2010 RC 1,XNA Game Studio 4.0,Un mulateur Windows Phone 7 pour tester les applications,Expression Blend pour Windows Phone.


 ::ccool:: 
Mais est-ce qu'ils marchent avec les anciennes versions de Windows Mobile ?
Microsoft fait vraiment tout pour inciter les dveloppeurs  passer sur sa plateforme !

----------


## Lyche

> Mais est-ce qu'ils marchent avec les anciennes versions de Windows Mobile ?
> Microsoft fait vraiment tous pour inciter les dveloppeurs  passer sur sa plateforme !


Et ils le font bien. En 3ans, les technologies MS ont vraiment progress. Ils ont apport une qualit, une fiabilit et un support vraiment performant.

----------


## The_badger_man

> Mais est-ce qu'ils marchent avec les anciennes versions de Windows Mobile ?


Non, MS est reparti de pratiquement zro. Il y a une rupture technologique trs importe entre les anciens et ce nouvel OS Mobile.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Phone 7 dbarquera en octobre*
* Et la partie n'est pas finie , dclare le Directeur Gnral de Microsoft*

*Mise  jour du 03/08/10*


C'est officiel, Windows Phone 7 arrivera au mois d'octobre. Les premiers modles seront commercialiss en Europe. Un mois plus tard, le nouvel OS de Microsoft dbarquera aux Etats-Unis.

L'information a t dvoile lors de sa prsentation  la Microsoft's Worldwide Partner Conference, confrence destine  prsenter les rsultats et les projets de la socit aux analystes financiers, par Kevin Turner, Chief Operating Officer (Directeur Gnrale).





_ La partie n'est pas finie !_ , a-t-il lch  l'assistance en parlant de la concurrence sur le march des smartphones.

Pour lui, ce secteur n'en est encore qu' ses prmices, et si Microsoft arrive un peu tard aprs l'iPhone et Android, il n'arriverait cependant pas aprs la bataille.

Un bel optimisme. Mais une analyse qui reste encore  prouver.


 ::fleche::  En attendant la sortie officielle de l'OS, *vous pouvez tlcharger gratuitement les outils de dveloppement (SDK, tutos, codes, etc)*


*Source* : Extrait vido de la prsentation de Kevin Turner (FLV)


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La quatrime preuve du Challenge Windows Phone 7 est disponible : faites vos premiers essais avec les Push Notifications

 ::fleche::  Windows Phone 7 en Technical Preview, ses outils de dveloppement rendrait trs simple la cration d'applications : qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft souhaite que la majorit des tablettes tournent sous Windows Phone 7, comment va se jouer la guerre des OS mobiles ?

 ::fleche::  Microsoft dvoile le fonctionnement de son futur Marketplace pour Windows Phone 7, les applications seront filtres

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Etes-vous d'accord avec le DG de Microsoft ou pensez-vous au contraire qu'il est trop tard pour que Windows Phone 7 puisse s'imposer ?

----------


## FailMan

Je pense que tout n'est pas perdu ; mme si les versions prcdentes de Windows Mobile ne sont pas transcendantes, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire, et grce au .NET, il sera possible de faire de trs belles applications pour un OS qui s'annonce prometteur, mais il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu, faudra voir ce qu'il vaut par rapport  la concurrence.

J'ai un peu peur quand mme que MS se heurte  son image sur ce march. Avec quelques bons coups de communication, et un OS sympathique, rien ne peut les empcher de revenir sur ce march  :;):

----------


## seblutfr

Sinon, je maintiens que ce systme de news mises  jour x fois me semblent particulirement illisible et pnible, je prfrerais des news neuves  chaque fois, avec ventuellement des liens "voir aussi" en bas (y compris pour les commentaires, le lien "voir le premier non lu" ne marche pas chez moi).

Pour le reste, hte de voir ce que donne cette nouvelle version, et content de voir que quelqu'un s'carte enfin de l'interface classique de toutes les pages d'accueil qu'on voit maintenant sur les tlphones.

----------


## MeTaLCaM

Perso, je suis sceptique pour 2 choses : 
- le GPS (quel outil ? gratuit ?)
- le copier coller... C'est n'importe quoi de ne pas l'avoir dvelopp.

Mais bon... Sinon il est clair qu'avec le .NET, on peut avoir d'excellentes choses... En tout cas j'ai hte de dvelopper des applications dessus et de voir si comme mes potes qui dveloppent sur android, je peux me faire un peu de sous-sous !

----------


## Leonhart

> - le GPS (quel outil ? gratuit ?)
> - le copier coller... C'est n'importe quoi de ne pas l'avoir dvelopp.


Est-il besoin de rpondre ?  ::roll:: 
Allez si, les services GPS seront mis  dispo par des applications tierces (GMap, TomTom entre autres) et via Bing Map. Pour le copy/paste, il est intgr dans le dernier build.

Pour ce qui est de l'actualit, il faut bien voir que MS se centre surtout sur une clientle srieuse et mature, si on peut dire. Donc des Pro ! Et l, WiPho7 s'annonce trs bon.

Je reste un peu sceptique  son pouvoir de pntration du march Grand Public, mais Redmont pourra se tarder de proposer une exprience unique. Surtout  la vue des OS mobile drivant d'application.

Pour finir, j'ai vraiment hte de voir Octobre et d'acheter un WiPho7 !  :;): 
(et oui, on se rachte pas en tant que Pro-MS)

----------


## DotNET74

Mouais.....

quand on regarde la dernire image ajouter sur laquelle on voit un Windows Phone.

On peut se dire que c'est pas encore gagner car graphiquement a m'a l'air pauvre de chez pauvre...............

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Je dirais que ct mobile Microsoft est hors jeu, je doute que Windows phone 7 puisse renverser la tendance.

----------


## gph

Pour moi,

C'est leur dernire chance !

Dans le monde professionnel il a un interet, avec Outlook et le push Exchange.

Pour l'instant WM6.5 reste trs en retrait face  ses concurrents et niveau ergonomie c'est pas a pour l'instant.

Ce qui ne m'empeche pas de rester fidle au WM car au quotidien il m'apporte une facilit d'utilisation et des fonctionnalits suffisantes face  laquelle les "gadgets"  :;):   la iPhone ne me font pas succomber !

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Windows Phone 7 passe en version RTM*
*Pour les constructeurs, une semaine avant sa prsentation officielle*



Windows Phone 7 est pass hier en version RTM (Release To Manufacturer).

Autrement dit, le dveloppement du trs prochain OS mobile de Microsoft est officiellement termin. Le systme d'exploitation a t livr aux constructeurs. Charge  eux de l'adapter  leurs terminaux, des adaptations a priori minimes puisque le hardware accept par Microsoft pour faire tourner son systme doit rpondre  des critres prcis (une conception fortement inspire de la stratgie d'optimisation d'Apple : un OS, un hardware).

Depuis la TP (Technical Preview), l'OS mobile a intgr quelques corrections et des nouveauts plus ou moins mineures (nouveau bouton de recherche dans le People Hub, nouveau filtre pour affiner la gestion des contacts, etc.). Aucune rvolution donc. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas ce qui est demand  une RTM.

Aprs l'annonce des catgories qui composeront le Marketplace et des chiffres de la campagne marketing qui accompagnera le lancement de l'OS, ce passage en RTM est la dernire tape avant sa prsentation publique la semaine prochaine et le lancement officiel prvu le mois d'octobre. 

_ Nous sommes prts_ , affirme Terry Myerson, porte-parole de Microsoft.

Face  Android 2.2 et  l'arrive des nouvelles versions du iOS d'Apple, il fallait effectivement mieux l'tre.

Quant au SDK, il sortira le 16 septembre.


*Source* : Billet de Terry Myerson

----------


## FailMan

Hte de voir a, c'est un peu leur dernire chance, a mise gros sur ce coup-l quand mme.

----------


## yoyo88

> Hte de voir a, c'est un peu leur dernire chance, a mise gros sur ce coup-l quand mme.


dernire chance je ne sais pas, mais ils sont attendu a au tournant...

En tous cas j'attend de voir se que sa va donnes.

----------


## kedare

> On peut se dire que c'est pas encore gagner car graphiquement a m'a l'air pauvre de chez pauvre...............


C'est ton avis, je le trouve bien mieux que l'iPhone graphiquement... (Android n'en parlons pas, pire c'est pas possible)

----------


## cbleas

```

```

si c'est du silverlight je ne comprend pas comment cela peut etre pauvre

----------


## demenvil

Mouai je ne suis pas convaincu... 
J'ai aussi dj tester Android je n'ai pas trop aimer tous comme windows mobile... Pour moi c'est IOS!  ::D:  
SInon  quel prix la bte?

----------


## FailMan

> Mouai je ne suis pas convaincu...


Comment juger un produit sans l'avoir essay ?..  ::no::

----------


## yoyo88

> Mouai je ne suis pas convaincu... 
> J'ai aussi dj tester Android je n'ai pas trop aimer tous comme windows mobile... Pour moi c'est IOS!  
> SInon  quel prix la bte?


Sa va dpendre des constructeurs, j'avais vu que microsoft proposerai ses licence a 15$ mais avec tous le services qui va dernire (support + MAJ etc...)

Source

bref sa devrait pas etre plus cher que les autres smartphones.

----------


## demenvil

Bon si ce n'est que ~15$ c'est raisonable  ::):  
@JohnPetrucci tous simplement car j'ai toujours tait plus ou moins du par microsoft... Mais bon on ne va pas faire de troll  ::D: 
Ou par MP si tu le veux  ::):  
A+

----------


## FailMan

> @JohnPetrucci tous simplement car j'ai toujours tait plus ou moins du par microsoft... Mais bon on ne va pas faire de troll


Moi aussi j'ai t du de Windows Mobile jusqu'alors, moi aussi j'ai t du d'IE, de Vista... Pas pour autant que je ne teste pas leurs nouveaux produits, ils ont suffisamment de potentiel pour faire de trs bons produits quand ils veulent (et les dernires sorties nous l'ont montr)  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je ne pense pas que le problme soit dans la qualit de mobile 7, qui sera sans aucun doute un trs bon OS (Android et Iphone n'ont pas 10 ans d'anciennet et pourtant ils sont bien), mais certainement dans la confiance des prcdents utilisateurs de Windows mobile.


Exactement, mes annes passes sous un Windows mobile HTC et SPV m'ont rendu un peu amer quand j'ai vu ce qu'il se faisait  ct, je suis pas prt de ressayer un Windows Mobile.

----------


## kedare

> Mouai je ne suis pas convaincu... 
> J'ai aussi dj tester Android je n'ai pas trop aimer tous comme windows mobile... Pour moi c'est IOS!  
> SInon  quel prix la bte?


Sauf que Windows Phone n'a plus rien avoir avec Windows Mobile...
Moi c'est l'inverse, toujours plus ou moins du par Apple, et toujours satisfait des produits Microsoft  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

> Exactement, mes annes passes sous un Windows mobile HTC et SPV m'ont rendu un peu amer quand j'ai vu ce qu'il se faisait  ct, je suis pas prt de ressayer un Windows Mobile.


les derniers HTC sous WinMo sont quand mme pas mal. Sans doute mme mieux que l'Iphone du moins pour une utilisation pro.

----------


## GanYoshi

> les derniers HTC sous WinMo sont quand mme pas mal. Sans doute mme mieux que l'Iphone du moins pour une utilisation pro.


Tu veux dire pour faire signer lorsqu'on livre des paquets ? Ou pour dployer et excuter une application professionnelle ?

----------


## FailMan

> Tu veux dire pour faire signer lorsqu'on livre des paquets ?


 ::haha::  C'est vrai que Windows Mobile 6 tait trs trs lent sur mon smartphone, et je me suis toujours demand si il avait t pens pour le tactile, d'ailleurs. Fallait manipuler le petit stylet, t'avais bien l'air d'un guignol dans la rue pour envoyer un SMS  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo88

> Tu veux dire pour faire signer lorsqu'on livre des paquets ? Ou pour dployer et excuter une application professionnelle ?


non pas vraiment.
je te conseil de lire le post/article/historique d'un utilisateur de smartphone de longue date ici.

c'est assez intressant.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est vrai que Windows Mobile 6 tait trs trs lent sur mon smartphone, et je me suis toujours demand si il avait t pens pour le tactile, d'ailleurs. Fallait manipuler le petit stylet, t'avais bien l'air d'un guignol dans la rue pour envoyer un SMS


Pareil pour moi, d'ailleurs impossible de continuer  marcher pendant que t'crivais...  ::aie::

----------


## demenvil

Mais bon quoi qu'il en soit je n'aurai pas les sous disponible pour tester j'ai mon iphone et je ne pense pas m'acheter un phone tous windows phone   ::):  
Mais si une personne peut m'envoyai des infos sur la bte par mp ou quoi je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## GanYoshi

> non pas vraiment.
> je te conseil de lire le post/article/historique d'un utilisateur de smartphone de longue date ici.
> 
> c'est assez intressant.


Ah oui en effet, mais il critique tous les nouveaux systme portables en fait. 

Et puis il est bizarre dans ses recherche, du genre il test l'android, mais il veux absolument la synchronisation avec outlook (soit) via active sync.  ::aie:: 
Tout a, via une application gratuite, alors qu'il tait prt  payer un GPS sur Windows Mobile, et qu'il n'a pas  le payer sous android. 

Le prise de note sur PDA, je pensais pas que certains le faisaient pour de vrai tellement je trouve a inefficace.

----------


## cbleas

```

```

Bonjour,
Par rapport  cela j'ai du mal  comprendre si phone7 sera une copie d'Apple et la MS se plante.
ou continu les fonctionnalit qu'il avait dja dans les versions prcdentes pour interesser les professionnels avec l'intuitivit qu'a semble t'il russi Apple et l il russira

----------


## yoyo88

> Ah oui en effet, mais il critique tous les nouveaux systme portables en fait. 
> 
> Et puis il est bizarre dans ses recherche, du genre il test l'android, mais il veux absolument la synchronisation avec outlook (soit) via active sync. 
> Tout a, via une application gratuite, alors qu'il tait prt  payer un GPS sur Windows Mobile, et qu'il n'a pas  le payer sous android. 
> 
> Le prise de note sur PDA, je pensais pas que certains le faisaient pour de vrai tellement je trouve a inefficace.


bon apres l'utilisateur a un certains partie pris faut pas se leurr, mais globalement je suis assez d'accord avec lui. aujourd'hui les fabriquant de smartphone et diteur d'OS on tendance a oublier les utilisateurs classique de se type d'appareil.
Se qui est moche, c'est que globalement beaucoup de smartphone font moins que ceux sortie il y a deux ans et se prtende a la pointe de la technologie parce qu'il ont une IHM sympatique.

En faite beaucoup de personne ici ont une trs mauvaise image de WinMo a cause de sa lenteur et de son IHM. mais quand on regarde en dtail, WinMo 6 arrive a faire presque autant voir plus que l'Iphone 4 alors qu'il est sortie 2 ans plus tt.
Il n'y a cas regarder le HTC HD2 pour s'en convaincre.


enfin c'est que mon avis perso.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Bonjour,
> Par rapport  cela j'ai du mal  comprendre si phone7 sera une copie d'Apple et la MS se plante.
> ou continu les fonctionnalit qu'il avait dja dans les versions prcdentes pour interesser les professionnels avec l'intuitivit qu'a semble t'il russi Apple et l il russira


J'en sais rien  ::roll::  et puis je m'en fout un peu aussi =D



> bon apres l'utilisateur a un certains partie pris faut pas se leurr, mais globalement je suis assez d'accord avec lui. aujourd'hui les fabriquant de smartphone et diteur d'OS on tendance a oublier les utilisateurs classique de se type d'appareil.
> Se qui est moche, c'est que globalement beaucoup de smartphone font moins que ceux sortie il y a deux ans et se prtende a la pointe de la technologie parce qu'il ont une IHM sympatique.
> 
> En faite beaucoup de personne ici ont une trs mauvaise image de WinMo a cause de sa lenteur et de son IHM. mais quand on regarde en dtail, WinMo 6 arrive a faire presque autant voir plus que l'Iphone 4 alors qu'il est sortie 2 ans plus tt.
> Il n'y a cas regarder le HTC HD2 pour s'en convaincre.
> 
> 
> enfin c'est que mon avis perso.


Oui c'est sr que les possibilits n'ont pas beaucoup volues. 

Mais, et c'est pour moi une diffrence phnomnale, la "possibilit" n'est rien si elle n'est pas facile d'accs. 

Un exemple, je "peux" aller sur internet sous WindowsMobile et sous Android. 
Mais dans la pratique, naviguer avec Internet Explorer mobile est un vrai cauchemar. 

Je "peux" envoyer des textos avec les deux OS. 
Dans la pratique je suis oblig de sortir mon stylet et de m'arrter de marcher pour le faire sous Windows Mobile.

Je "peux" installer des applications dans tous les cas. Sous Android et sous iPhone OS, il y a une boutique intgre et c'est beaucoup plus simple que de le connecter au PC. 

C'est a pour moi les diffrences entre les portables d'aujourd'hui et ceux d'hier. Avant on "pouvait", mais c'tait casse-couille  faire, et donc on le faisait pas. 
Mais c'est clair que si on compare les "possibilits", elle n'ont pas change. 

PS : ce n'est que mon point de vue l aussi.

----------


## yoyo88

> Mais, et c'est pour moi une diffrence phnomnale, la "possibilit" n'est rien si elle n'est pas facile d'accs. 
> 
> Un exemple, je "peux" aller sur internet sous WindowsMobile et sous Android. 
> Mais dans la pratique, naviguer avec Internet Explorer mobile est un vrai cauchemar. 
> 
> Je "peux" envoyer des textos avec les deux OS. 
> Dans la pratique je suis oblig de sortir mon stylet et de m'arrter de marcher pour le faire sous Windows Mobile.


sa dpend normment du tlphone, sur le HTC HD2, par exemple,  l'interface est total revu et est totalement utilisable aux doigts sans problme.

Je site volontairement se tlphone car c'est pour moi le mieux fini. HTC a russi a gommer tous les dfaut de windows mobile.

bon j'arrte de faire mon VRP HTC/Microsoft :p. de toute faon on parle windows Phone 7 qui globalement n'aura rien a voir avec WinMo. (et sur certains point je trouve sa dommage...)

----------

